# Milk Withdrawal For Quest Gel Dewormer?



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

My computer is acting up so I can't see the pdf charts about the withdrawal times.
I am going to deworm my milkers with Quest gel (moxidectin).


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use 48 hours, when you give it orally it is done with it's job in 12 hours, so I find it pretty hard to believe some of the wild 30 days etc....milk withdrawals on the internet. We wish some of these drugs and wormers stayed around residually in the doe like these withdrawal times say.

And.....by copper bolusing, looking into ways of decreasing iron, stopping acidosis by not using sweet feeds or byproduct pellets heavy with molassas, and not overgraining, improveing selenium and trying to keep a 5 to 1 calcium to phos. ratio, you rarely need to worm. I fecal the first of the month and although we see eggs, never in enough numbers to worm our does during lactation, so if you are worming milking does, you might want to check your management. vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

None. 
There is no research done on goats with moxidectin.
But there was a water buffalo study done that said 10 days in milk.

http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/getfile?dDocName=STELPRDC5081658

Science Direct articles as well as the book titled Veterinary Pharmacology and Therapeutics and Merck Vet Manual all say no withdrawal in lactating dairy cows. There is also no slaughter withdrawal mandated.

Other university studies have widely varying times and none agree.

Goat Medicine says 2.67 days.

Lee


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I deworm my girls with Quest the day they kid, and I don't drink milk until at least a week after kidding anyways, so everything I get I'm pasteurizing for the bottle kids.

I've had a few does I bought who needed patching up, and when they needed dewormed, I just fed the milk to kids/chickens/dogs for 3 days.

Not official, no science behind it, that's just what I do


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Okay, thanks. I'm not drinking any of the milk right now anyways. It's all going to the kids, they are milk-guzzlers!

I was just wondering if the dewormer would have any effect on the kids who drink the milk.
I guess not.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nope, the kids will be fine


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And it does NOT worm the kids  Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> And it does NOT worm the kids  Vicki


 :lol

Kind of like the thread that drinking the milk will deworm the human.

All my milk is going to kids, too (and sow and piglets), pasteurized, so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Haha, I know.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I haven't found much info on using quest plus in goats, wasn't even sure it could be used, although I had some left over from worming the pony and gave it to my boys and they did fine 

In horses, one of the reasons it's so popular and why I like it so well is that it, (or regular quest) will supress stongle egg production for up to 84 days (supposedly). My horse pasture is very overgrazed and so I like to use quest plus twice a year because we've had a big strongles problem in the past (I also use it because it kills tapes). I have not done a fecal at exactly 80 days to see if it's still working....which wouldn't really neccesarily prove the residual effect anyway. 

So, I am wondering if this extended protection against certain worms in horses would also mean it would stay in goat tissue longer than ivermectin or another drug? And would being present in tissue automatically mean it would be transferring to the milk? Or because goats metabolize drugs differently than horses, maybe the same effect would not be realized?


----------

